# Statesman BOW Cocobolo Herringbone



## Kaspar (Jun 20, 2010)

One of Neil's Herringbones.  I was either going to put it in an Imperial or a Statesman.  The Statesman used more of the blank.  I'm especially pleased with how I cut just the right amount from the middle so the pattern continues correctly past the CB.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 20, 2010)

Your attention to detail paid off.  The blank is awesome and you did an exceptional job with it.


----------



## boxerman (Jun 20, 2010)

Super nice looking pen.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! that looks fantastic. Two of the best woods out there.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 20, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful......


----------



## cnccutter (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the Statesman kit, and you have really maxed out the eye appeal for it. great Job

Erik


----------



## David Keller (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 20, 2010)

Now that is a stunning pen Eric . The blank is superb and the statesman kit is elegant without being gaudy , and your finish is awesome . A perfect pen .


----------



## tim self (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a WOW pen!  Beautiful fit, finish and photo.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2010)

That pen is beyond awesome.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, folks!



ldb2000 said:


> Now that is a stunning pen Eric . The blank is superb and the statesman kit is elegant without being gaudy , and your finish is awesome . A perfect pen .



Yeah, in the end, only the Statesman would do.  It was a pricey blank, requiring a pricey kit, but it's also the main interest of the pen, so you want a good, but understated, kit.  

I'm curious as to why the finish doesn't show up a little better in the pictures.  In the sun, it's positively liquid.  

Here it is open:


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous and beyond.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome blank and great execution! The photo is top notch, too.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric, that's awsome, very nice blank, kit and finish and it's not gaudy either.
I was wondering how many compliment can I give to have you doante that pen for a goos cause inspiration?:biggrin::biggrin::wink:
Or, should I not hold my breath?


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 21, 2010)

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 21, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 21, 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## edman2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Way to go Eric! You always set a high bar with your work.  I always expect to be awed and am never disappointed.


----------



## moke (Jun 21, 2010)

Great photo work....beautiful pen with great finish
Mike


----------



## wolftat (Jun 21, 2010)

Outstanding work and finish on that one. The blank almost didn't go up for sale, I really liked it.


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 21, 2010)

That is fantastic, WOW, spectacular and All that.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2010)

Eric, you did a fantastic job on an Amazing blank, the detail matching is awesome and the finish to me looks beautiful particularly in the open picture, Outstanding work from both you and Neil :wink::wink:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 21, 2010)

Smokin' hot! That's a pen to own!!! Great collaboration guys.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful!  Neil is the bomb!!!!  (And so are you!)


----------



## Mark (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a true beauty. It looks Top notch from here. Nicely Done.


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome pen, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toni (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## CaptG (Jun 21, 2010)

That is one good looking pen.  Terrific job by both of you.  I have one of those blanks from Neil with BOW/mesquite and have been trying to decide what kit to use.  I think you may have just made up my mind.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 21, 2010)

Super and stunning, both execution and finish.


----------



## cschimmel (Jun 21, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric, That is sweet :good::good: Love the two woods combined. Well Done 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jun 22, 2010)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all!



phillywood said:


> Eric, that's awsome, very nice blank, kit and  finish and it's not gaudy either.
> I was wondering how many compliment can I give to have you doante that  pen for a goos cause inspiration?:biggrin::biggrin::wink:
> Or, should I not hold my breath?



If I hadn't laid out so much for the blank, and gone off budget to do  so, I might consider it.  But I've got to recoup some of that cost.  



wolftat said:


> Outstanding work and finish on that one. The  blank almost didn't go up for sale, I really liked it.



The combination of woods and the overall pattern and plan were spot on.  Great blank.  I liked your rainbow one too, but this one was too hard to resist.


----------



## Bree (Jun 22, 2010)

First class pen. Superior.


----------



## YORKGUM (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. Beautiful. I want it.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 22, 2010)

Again, fantastic pen. Did you take out insurance on the blank when you were turning it? I can't imagine have that many pennies on the line. Well done!


----------



## soligen (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice.  And nice touch on making the pattern flow through the CB!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry I missed this one earlier.  But I'm sure glad that I saw it now! 
What a beauty of a pen Eric!!! Just too stunning for words! Please pardon me while sit and drool over this one for a while..:tongue:

Gosh I love seeing your work!!


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Grats on the front page!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks spectacular Kaspar!


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 18, 2010)

Another awesome pen.  Congratulations on the front page.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful !!!  Congrats on the front page .


----------



## wizard (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful pen! I admire your attention to detail !


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 18, 2010)

Its all been said before I got here............Congrats on a great pen!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm honored, but don't forget that was Neil's blank.  Whether he is honored I cannot say, but I suspect he will be.   

That is my carrying pen.  I was checking out in the late summer sun yesterday.  It looks as good as that picture and then some.   Excellent chatoyancy in the Cocobolo.


----------



## LouCee (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats on the front page. To both of you, beautiful job!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! very nicely done!


----------



## sptfr43 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of herringbone but this pen made me do a double take! It's the only one I have seen that I would enjoy carrying around!


----------



## Dave_M (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, truly outstanding work.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 20, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> I'm honored, but don't forget that was Neil's blank. Whether he is honored I cannot say, but I suspect he will be.


 I was honored just seeing the way that pen came out. As I said in a previous post, I almost kept this one for myself because I liked it so much. It's great to see it on the front page. Congratulations!


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Sep 20, 2010)

expressed beauty, the picture is amazing.


----------



## azimmer1 (Sep 20, 2010)

This might sound stupid.  But who is Neil and how do you get some of his blanks


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 20, 2010)

azimmer1 said:


> This might sound stupid.  But who is Neil and how do you get some of his blanks



Here you go.


----------



## azimmer1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Stick Rounder (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW! Amazing pen and congrats on the cover.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful Pen and Photo!  Seeing that on the front page made my eyes light up.  You two made a great team.  Im glad to see it on the home page where it belongs.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 21, 2010)

Everything definitely came together for you on this pen! Great choice in kit style and a fantastic finish. Congrats on the cover and thanks for the link to Neil. Fantastic!
Martin


----------



## itzapen (Sep 23, 2010)

An elegant looking pen.  great job, you should be very proud


----------

